# Shallow tanks



## Morgan Freeman (2 Jan 2012)

Is there anywhere that does off the shelf shallow tanks?

I'd like an idea off prices but I'm not ready to buy yet so don't want to hassle builders for quotes.

Looking at something like 3.5ft x 1.5 deep x 30cm tall.


----------



## BigTom (2 Jan 2012)

I really doubt you'll find anything premade at that size (could be wrong!). There certainly weren't any about when I was looking a year ago. Paid £150 from a LFS for my 3'x1'x3', 10mm glass is fine for that depth so not too pricey.

You might lucky and find a turtle tank (or frag tank as Mitchell suggested below) somewhere, but most of those are custom made to begin with.


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

search "frag tanks" might help you, there marine, but should be fine for freshwater if you clean it well. There used for growing corals for large surface area.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (2 Jan 2012)

Cheers you two.

£150 is a good price IMO.


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

You could also have one custom built, it'd cost more then, may i ask why you want one like this?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (2 Jan 2012)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> You could also have one custom built, it'd cost more then, may i ask why you want one like this?



I like the look of shallow tanks! I prefer my tanks to have lots of emersed growth, so shallow is well suited.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Jan 2012)

Hi all,
I think a "frag tank" may be your best bet. If you want to go DIY, you can build even relatively large shallow tanks with "thin" glass, so I think you would only need 10mm for the base.

cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jan 2012)

Hi Morgan
You could try making one with Perspex from here :arrow: http://www.theplasticpeople.co.uk/cutto ... p-100.html
Would cost about a £100.00 in acrylic.
Ive bought shelving covers from here its well packed no scratches looks super clear.
I was thinking of doing a window sill tank project using this stuff.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Morgan Freeman (3 Jan 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi Morgan
> You could try making one with Perspex from here :arrow: http://www.theplasticpeople.co.uk/cutto ... p-100.html
> Would cost about a £100.00 in acrylic.
> Ive bought shelving covers from here its well packed no scratches looks super clear.
> ...



Good idea, I've used this company before as it goes. As far as I'm aware, acrylic glue is used to effectively bond two pieces of acrylic together right?


----------



## foxfish (3 Jan 2012)

Yes special glue is required but more importantly the cut edges have be absolutely precised & smooth. there are vids on youtube.


I made up a 12" cube with mitered corners once but, I can tell you it is much easier to build a class box.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jan 2012)

Hi there,

Great dimensions! A friend has a 100cm x 60 x 30H optiwhite that looks amazing with whatever aquascape I've seen in there from fully planted to SPS reef.

I absolutely adore my shallow tank. Best set-up I've ever owned. I just love getting in there with the pruning scissors and tweezers, and I hardly get a wet finger! Mine is also on a regular-height cabinet, so the top of the tank is relatively low. This gives a unique top-down view when you're standing that's pretty cool.  This combined with the extra front-rear depth and potential of emerged growth etc... 

I reckon it's only a matter of time before shallow tanks enter the mass market, as serious aquascaping becomes more popular along with the desire to mix above and underwater life.

BTW, I'd expect to pay around £150 to £200 for the dimensions stated, in optiwhite.  You should only need 8mm glass.


----------



## ghostsword (3 Jan 2012)

The ability to have emersed and imersed area is for sure the best reason for a shallow tank. 

Great dimensions you are playing with.  


___________________________


----------



## BigTom (3 Jan 2012)

PS, I love my 12" tall tank but in retrospect would go slightly taller, about 15" inches, as it can look a little cramped if the water level drops even a little. Gives you a little more leeway for scaping too. Just my 2p


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Feb 2012)

Bit of a dredge.  I'd be interested to know peoples opinions on the height of a tank I'm considering at the moment.  I have a space of 70x40cm so trying to decide on the height.  Having seen George's shallow tank in the flesh, I'm taken by the idea of a shallow tank.  But, how shallow, when you take into account the 70cm length?  I'm thinking 25cm.  Good proportions?


----------



## foxfish (27 Feb 2012)

250mm - that is really shallow! 50mm of substrate & you only have 200mm or 8'' of water!
I would go 300 minimum.
My tank measures 800 x 600 x 400 high but on reflection I would of preferred 350 high.


----------



## BigTom (27 Feb 2012)

You need to have a good idea of your scape beforehand, I think. It can be difficult to create a good sense of height in a shallow tank, unless you're using emergent plants/hardscape. Decide on your plant list and layout, then pick an appropriate depth of tank.


----------



## Antipofish (27 Feb 2012)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Bit of a dredge.  I'd be interested to know peoples opinions on the height of a tank I'm considering at the moment.  I have a space of 70x40cm so trying to decide on the height.  Having seen George's shallow tank in the flesh, I'm taken by the idea of a shallow tank.  But, how shallow, when you take into account the 70cm length?  I'm thinking 25cm.  Good proportions?



I second that Steve   I reckon you would get away with 30cm quite easily though.  Don't restrict yourself too much, bearing in mind substrate and then whatever you want to add in terms of hardscape


----------



## Antipofish (27 Feb 2012)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Is there anywhere that does off the shelf shallow tanks?
> 
> I'd like an idea off prices but I'm not ready to buy yet so don't want to hassle builders for quotes.
> 
> Looking at something like 3.5ft x 1.5 deep x 30cm tall.




£113 from this place, made in Optiwhite, for 100cm x 45cm x 30cm
http://www.poseidons-palace.co.uk/Poseidons_Aquariums/Rimless Aquariums.htm

Just enter the dimensions you fancy and play around with their price calculator.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the link! I'll  check them out.


----------



## Radik (27 Feb 2012)

I am getting shallow "cube" 45x45x30cm high Was thinking of 25cm high only but that's maybe not enough. Although got some another shallow 60x20x20cm recently and it looks stunning so depends on other tank dimensions.


----------



## foxfish (28 Feb 2012)

I guess a lot depends on the situation of the tank, the ease of viewing from the top, another consideration is fish.
If you are just keeping plants & shrimp & the tank has all around viewing then 200mm sounds perfect?


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Feb 2012)

In hind sight, I think 20cm is a bit low!  The tank will basically be viewable from the front and top.  The chest of drawers it will be on is only 70cm high, so it'll be quite low.

I'm thinking maybe 30cm, maybe a little more.  I'm just trying to get the proportions right and my math is pretty aweful!   I'm trying to work out ratios, so if I have a 70cm length, what ratio will give me a good shallow height.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Feb 2012)

shallow tanks are way cool!!!  Looking forward to the journal already steve.

Not sure if this shallow tank by James Findley is old or well know, im guessing yes but anyway..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRxbErSn ... ata_player


----------



## darren636 (28 Feb 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Morgan Freeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you might need to add £2000 to that quote


----------



## Antipofish (28 Feb 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What for  ?


----------



## foxfish (29 Feb 2012)

I guesse he lives in Australia?


----------



## Antipofish (29 Feb 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> I guesse he lives in Australia?


   LMAO


----------



## darren636 (29 Feb 2012)

i enter those dimensions and the price it gives is 2450 pounds. With a deposit of 800. Must be doing something wrong!


----------



## Antipofish (29 Feb 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> i enter those dimensions and the price it gives is 2450 pounds. With a deposit of 800. Must be doing something wrong!



Clearly, LOL.


----------



## darren636 (29 Feb 2012)

so  what  price  do  you  get?


----------



## George Farmer (29 Feb 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> i enter those dimensions and the price it gives is 2450 pounds. With a deposit of 800. Must be doing something wrong!


Have you confused cm with inches?


----------



## darren636 (29 Feb 2012)

or maybe pennies with pounds? I blame flu and chest infection.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Feb 2012)

I get a £120 quote for a 700x300x400mm all optiwhite tank.


----------



## darren636 (29 Feb 2012)

my phone will not allow me to change any of the criteria. Hence that price. Wow. 120 for an optiwhite? Really? That is fantastic. Anyone have any experience of these guys?


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Feb 2012)

Nope!  I *think* I submitted that form for a delivery quote, but I'm not 100% sure it worked!  If I don't hear anything by the end of the week, I'll try again.  £120 is great, but if delivery is going to be £50 I'd be having second thoughs


----------



## darren636 (29 Feb 2012)

i imagine insured delivery would be a must. Probably in the region of 30 - 50 smackers. Looks like you (steve) are  in  a  position  to  share  any  good  views  you  might have  in  any  dealings  with  this  company.


----------



## hinch (29 Feb 2012)

I've been practicing building tanks recently and am getting some fairly good results if you're in the yorkshire area I can knock you up a tank for cost no problems I just can't deliver so you'd have to come pick up hense the yorkshire area.


----------



## ghostsword (29 Feb 2012)

The prices are amazing. I may order a tank for the garden.  a 1600x 400 x 1000 is only £255 plus delivery. Amazing prices, I wonder about the quality.


___________________________


----------



## darren636 (1 Mar 2012)

he seems to be a genuine guy. Has posted here a few times.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Mar 2012)

Well, unfortunately I think I'm out of the running.  Great prices and the photos looked good, but the delivery costs are a little prohibitive for me right now.



> Hi Steve,
> 
> Thank you for your recent e-mail enquiry.
> 
> ...



I read from that that they'll be delivered by hand as it were, so the delivery cost is probably pretty reasonable.  Unfortunately I'm not looking to spend that much at the moment, but I will definitely be in touch with Jez in the future about a tank!  When I get on the property ladder next year (hopefully)!


----------



## Antipofish (1 Mar 2012)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Well, unfortunately I think I'm out of the running.  Great prices and the photos looked good, but the delivery costs are a little prohibitive for me right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Steve.  Hope you have recovered from your 'sandwich' on Saturday afternoon, (LOL).  How far away are they based ? Just wondering if you might collect in person for less than that.  The petrol I spent on Saturday was £60 for a 340 mile round trip.  Also, I am sure you could probably find a decent courier company to do shipping for you for less.  With the savings you are making on the tank price, surely that contributes to the cost of delivery making the actual cost less ?  I am wondering who TGM use as their delivery prices are pretty good from what I understand.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Mar 2012)

I get what you're saying, but aside from the delivery charge I've come to the decision that I should just stick with a cheap off the shelf tank for now, and then try and put funds towards something bigger and better when I move house next year.  So I'll probably go for a Clearseal or something along those lines.  Not ideal proportions, but y'know!

Also, I don't drive, and don't know anyone who would be willing to drive me up to Yorkshire and back!  It looks like a 280 mile round trip though.


----------

